# 3 light bars, which bulbs?



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

I have three different light bars

1) Target Tech Highlighter Model 452142 Series A
SAE WW3-93

2) Force 4 SAE W3-82

3) Highlighter Federal Signal Company HL Series B

All three light bars and bulbs look similar, but I am not 100% sure if they take the same bulb? Does anyone know if bulb H55H112 55 Watt Replacement Bulb for Delta Rotators will work for all three?

Thanks, aj


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are all H1 Bulbs... You can get them from any place that specializes in bulbs. The H55 stand for Halogen 55 watt, The H112 is the bulb hence the H1 12 volt, Then they added the 55 watt just to make it stand out.

That bulb should be like a spade connector with a C-clip that goes overs the flange at the base of the bulb.

Price should be somewhere in the area of $7-$25 depending on where you go and what kind of deal you can get. The cheap ones are just as good as the more expensive ones.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*Thanks*

I almost bought H1 12V 55W bulbs off the web today for about $10 each. Found them at the local farm store for $3.99! wow...

Stopped at WalMart, yep they had H1 bulbs for $4.78...


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

those are the same bulb that the japs use for the headlight bulbs in their cars. they are available at any parts store.


----------

